# G'day!



## Nephilim (Jan 11, 2004)

Don't be fooled by the location, I'm an ex-pat 

Senior in high school, working in a black box (converted metal shop YAY) and having a blast doing so. Started in a HS in Australia doing theater sound and then lights for 3 years, then moved to the US (East SF Bay), did sound in general at the school, and SMed the 2002 Musical. A year later the nice expensive PAC was finished, so I SMed again with nice flashy equipment (well, by HS standards). Then, I moved here to SD, and am working with less flashy gear, but enjoying it just as much.

Word up, peeps 

Cail


----------



## megf (Jan 11, 2004)

Where in the East Bay? I'm from the South Bay, but a whole buncha my classmates here at UCLA are from Fremont/Newark-ish....

Megf


----------



## cruiser (Jan 11, 2004)

Where in Australia =)


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 11, 2004)

Lafayette in the East Bay and Melbourne (East Doncaster to be exact) in Australia. Kingswood College in Box Hill if you know it, cruiser.


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Nephilim!

Welcome aboard!! On behalf of the CB community, I just wanted to welcome you and, as it seems that you've all ready made yourself at Home, I won't be redundent and invite you again.  wow!! 16 posts in two days.. very cool!!

well, see you around the forums

your webmaster,

-dvsDave


----------



## cruiser (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah sure do... Im just down on the other side of frankston!


----------

